# Realtek realtek rtl8188cu wireless lan 802.11n usb 2.0 network adapter problem.



## GARYGPR (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi,
Realtek realtek rtl8188cu wireless lan 802.11n usb 2.0 network adapter problem.










My Spec ... Running Windows 7 64 bit

I connect to my wireless network through my laptop which has a wireless card installed and I get 15meg on a speedtest.

I have just bought realtek rtl8188cu wireless lan 802.11n usb 2.0 network adapter to use on my Desktop running Windows 7 64 bit. I installed the drivers using the cd that came with the product.

The problem I am getting is I can only reach 2 meg download speed using the realtek rtl8188cu wireless lan 802.11n usb 2.0 network adapter.
Being the N serials I should be seeing the same speeds as my laptop.

Any ideas of what I should be changing or is this product faulty?

I downloaded the latest drivers but still the same problem.

I have now found another problem if I put the realtek rtl8188cu wireless lan 802.11n usb 2.0 network adapter in my desktop and connect to my home wireless network and then do a speedtest on my laptop the speed has come down from 15meg to 2 meg this little device is doing something to my wireless network.

Thanks
Gary


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Please attach a screen shot of the Networks page of the Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector.

When you try that adapter on the laptop how does it behave?


----------



## GARYGPR (Nov 10, 2011)

Thankyou for your reply TerryNet, I have downloaded the software. I will post a pic of the results just using my internal wireless card on my laptop and then a pic using the realtek rtl8188cu.


















This is very strange I plug the * realtek rtl8188cu *into my laptop and I then use speedtest.net 
and there is nothing wrong 15meg connection 









But plug the device into my desktop and thats where the problems start . 
1. Connection speed 2meg or lower.
2. Device plugged into my Desktop, I then do a speedtest on my laptop [using my internal wireless card] and speed is 2 meg.
3. This is a speedtest from speedtest.net with adaptor plugged into my desktop.










Any advice please.
Thanks 
Gary.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I think we need to take a look at the Xirrus when using the adapter on the desktop.

When I first saw that picture in your initial post my thoughts were, "looks really convenient for a laptop but probably very problematic for a desktop." The reason for both thoughts is the small, compact design. Jams the antenna right up against a lot of metal (desktop) unless you use a short USB extension.

If both of the above screen shots were from the same place at about the same time you can see the difference the antenna makes. With the USB adapter three networks have weaker signals and the other networks are not detected. The antenna for a laptop's integrated adapter is along the sides of the screen, so a signal from any direction can be detected pretty well. Signals from the side of the laptop opposite that USB adapter can be blocked by the laptop, and a desktop is even better at blocking or interfering with signals.


----------

